# Bar Joke



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

An Irishman an American and an Australian walk into a bar, barman say's "Is this some sort of joke? "


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

A blind man walked into a bar "FUCK!"

A DP man walked into a bar looking at his hands, "aww...........fffffffffuuuuucccck"

A silent man walked into a bar, "..." and thought "fuck this"

A player walked into a bar "fuck...to be had tonight"


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

To peanuts walk into a bar, one of them was assaulted.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

A Horse walks into a bar........... The barmen ask's ......Why the long face?


----------



## Aldis08 (Dec 26, 2012)

Are serious....!!! Guys I think this thread is a joke... Because here is nothing funny in your statements..

Teacher : If you have 10 chocolate cakes
and
someone asks for 2,
How many do u have left?

Little Johnny: 10

Teacher: Ok, Well what if somebody forcibly takes 2 of the cakes,
how many would u have left then ?

Little Johnny : 10 and a dead body.


----------



## Starfish (Dec 16, 2005)

A man walks into a bar, or a hospital, or a church. He dosen't know because he is using Apple maps.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

A drunk guy walks into a Post Office packaging himself in a box labeled "return to sender." (his home address)


----------



## aleena (Sep 26, 2013)

nice jhonny


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

A Gambling Addict walks into a Bar Bar Bar.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Starfish said:


> A man walks into a bar, or a hospital, or a church. He dosen't know because he is using Apple maps.


^ Best one for now.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------

